# Fiance Visa: Sponsorship Undertaking Necessary?



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

Hello, 

It looks like there is some good advice here. Me and my fiance are in the process of applying for his visa (he's non-EU) I'm a British Citizen living and working in UK. He has his biometrics app in his country at the overseas post, then has to DHL everything to SA to the ECO.

Early on in the Online application SU07, sponsorship form undertaking popped up. I am the main sponsor, although initially we will both be staying with my parents before the wedding (my dad is co-sponsor because of this). However, after the wedding my fiance will apply for FLR (m) and will then be able to work. 

1. My question do I need to fill out the sponsorship undertaking? Is my letter and parts filled out on the application enough along with all my supporting docs?

2. Been trying to look into booking a PEO for just after the wedding in order to get FLR (m) website does not offer any appointments in Croydon...? Any ideas? How long would the postal application take?

In anticipation of a clear and accurate response, many thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Starshine1984 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It looks like there is some good advice here. Me and my fiance are in the process of applying for his visa (he's non-EU) I'm a British Citizen living and working in UK. He has his biometrics app in his country at the overseas post, then has to DHL everything to SA to the ECO.
> 
> ...


1. You do not need to fill out the sponsorship undertaking form, as the relevant questions regarding your finances will already have been asked in the VAF

2. You can book an appointment at any PEO. Croydon office has been having operational issues of late, so they may not be making appointments available until they have cleared the backlog.

Postal applications can take up to 6 months, although typically 3-4 months.

teuchter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And for your father, SU07 form is optional. He can instead just write a letter formally offering you accommodation, with description of property as to the number of bedrooms and how many will be living, with proof of occupation like mortgage statement, council tax statement or title deed.


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

teuchter said:


> 1. You do not need to fill out the sponsorship undertaking form, as the relevant questions regarding your finances will already have been asked in the VAF
> 
> 2. You can book an appointment at any PEO. Croydon office has been having operational issues of late, so they may not be making appointments available until they have cleared the backlog.
> 
> ...


Thank you teuchter for your quick response. Great to have my question finally answered!


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> And for your father, SU07 form is optional. He can instead just write a letter formally offering you accommodation, with description of property as to the number of bedrooms and how many will be living, with proof of occupation like mortgage statement, council tax statement or title deed.


Hello Joppa, my dad wrote a letter but he didn't specify the details of the property, just that we would have our own rooms. However, there were questions in the application that asked how many rooms, who lives there etc that the applicant had to fill in... he sent his council tax letter too. Do you think that will suffice?

Many thanks for your response.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Starshine1984 said:


> Hello Joppa, my dad wrote a letter but he didn't specify the details of the property, just that we would have our own rooms. However, there were questions in the application that asked how many rooms, who lives there etc that the applicant had to fill in... he sent his council tax letter too. Do you think that will suffice?



Yes, that would be fine. Did you father state you can stay free of bills etc?


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that would be fine. Did you father state you can stay free of bills etc?


Hello Joppa, I think he wrote something like this: "I will provide accommodation, food and any other expenses he may have during this time."

It's so nice to find some people who know what they're talking about, where does all your knowledge come from?

: )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Starshine1984 said:


> Hello Joppa, I think he wrote something like this: "I will provide accommodation, food and any other expenses he may have during this time."
> 
> It's so nice to find some people who know what they're talking about, where does all your knowledge come from?


That sounds ok.

My knowledge? Experience and study!


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That sounds ok.
> 
> My knowledge? Experience and study!


Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That sounds ok.
> 
> My knowledge? Experience and study!


Dear Joppa, My fiance's application is being processed as we speak. 
I have just been having a look at the HC 194 statement of changes document.

I understand that the new threshold is £18600 this can include both sponsor and applicants earnings. I am earning less than this but once immigration status allows my fiance will work and we will easily go over this threshold, will this be considered in his FLR application after our wedding 15/09/12? Would he have to have the job already lined up obviously he can't start work until he reveives the FLR visa?

Also, it says something about £16000 in savings? Is this obligatory? I do not have that much in savings! I thought you might be able to get your head round all this. I'd appreciate your view. Thanks.

(a) a specified gross annual income of at least-
(i) £18,600;
(ii) an additional £3,800 for the first child; and
(iii) an additional £2,400 for each additional child; alone or in combination
with
(b) specified savings of-
(i) £16,000; and
(ii) additional savings of an amount equivalent to 2.5 times the amount
which is the difference between the gross annual income from the sources
listed in paragraph E-LTRP.3.2.(a)-(f) and the total amount required under
paragraph E-LTRP.3.1.(a); or
28
(c) the requirements in paragraph E-LTRP.3.3.being met,
unless paragraph EX.1. applies.


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That sounds ok.
> 
> My knowledge? Experience and study!


Dear Joppa,

My head hurts from trying to read all the new changes. It's made my heart sink too, if he is granted the fiance visa, it looks like i'll be able to marry him in the UK but I don't have 16000 GBP in savings and I'm not earning 18600 GBP per annum. I will only have had 5 months with my current employer by then and one month salary has had sick days deducted, although maybe if i ask i could have them as leave and not lose the money. I know you're in support of the changes. This is going to change our plans seriously. I was so looking forward to living inthe UK with him. It may not be possible now. Looking forward to hearing from you with my previous query. He is going to work in the UK once immigration status allows, if we every get to that stage!

Thanks.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Starshine1984 said:


> Dear Joppa,
> 
> My head hurts from trying to read all the new changes. It's made my heart sink too, if he is granted the fiance visa, it looks like i'll be able to marry him in the UK but I don't have 16000 GBP in savings and I'm not earning 18600 GBP per annum. I will only have had 5 months with my current employer by then and one month salary has had sick days deducted, although maybe if i ask i could have them as leave and not lose the money. I know you're in support of the changes. This is going to change our plans seriously. I was so looking forward to living inthe UK with him. It may not be possible now. Looking forward to hearing from you with my previous query. He is going to work in the UK once immigration status allows, if we every get to that stage!
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not Joppa, but I can save you a lot of heartache right now. PLEASE read the Statement of Intent points 23 (page 8), 123-134 (pages 34-36), and all of Appendix E that is applicable.

In a nutshell-your finace's visa was applied for OR granted PRE-9 JULY 2012 and as such is going to be continued under the old rules. He will need to arrive, marry, apply for the FLR(M), and after 24 months residence, apply for the ILR-under the old rules, with the only difference being from Oct 2013, he must take the English test at the B1 level instead of the previously acceptable A1 if he is not from a majority English-speaking country.

Reading the document completely, paying especial attention to the areas I list for you, should make you feel better.


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm not Joppa, but I can save you a lot of heartache right now. PLEASE read the Statement of Intent points 23 (page 8), 123-134 (pages 34-36), and all of Appendix E that is applicable.
> 
> In a nutshell-your finace's visa was applied for OR granted PRE-9 JULY 2012 and as such is going to be continued under the old rules. He will need to arrive, marry, apply for the FLR(M), and after 24 months residence, apply for the ILR-under the old rules, with the only difference being from Oct 2013, he must take the English test at the B1 level instead of the previously acceptable A1 if he is not from a majority English-speaking country.
> 
> Reading the document completely, paying especial attention to the areas I list for you, should make you feel better.


Dear AnAmericanInScotland,

Thank you so much for a) reading the whole document b) highlighting those key points for me. I feel so much happier now! It looks like we can continue as we were going to. I can't wait to marry and start our lives together in the UK! We've been together more than 4 years having spent time together in each other's countries during this time.


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm not Joppa, but I can save you a lot of heartache right now. PLEASE read the Statement of Intent points 23 (page 8), 123-134 (pages 34-36), and all of Appendix E that is applicable.
> 
> In a nutshell-your finace's visa was applied for OR granted PRE-9 JULY 2012 and as such is going to be continued under the old rules. He will need to arrive, marry, apply for the FLR(M), and after 24 months residence, apply for the ILR-under the old rules, with the only difference being from Oct 2013, he must take the English test at the B1 level instead of the previously acceptable A1 if he is not from a majority English-speaking country.
> 
> Reading the document completely, paying especial attention to the areas I list for you, should make you feel better.


My fiancé's marriage visa was issued this week! Yippee! :clap2:


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Starshine1984 said:


> My fiancé's marriage visa was issued this week! Yippee! :clap2:


Congrats!


----------



## Starshine1984 (May 12, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Congrats!


Hello again,

Since you were so helpful before...I don't understand the new FLR (M) form, it seems that I need to fill out the new one but it says that the old rules still apply as my finace was granted entry clearance before 09/07/12 but the link to the FLR (M) form on this page is the 41 page new one with all the new requirements...

Can you help?

Also do you know anything about the premium appointments, want to book one soon after our wedding so he can get NI number and employment shortly after.

I look forward to hearing from you,

Regards,

Rachel


----------

